# Voyage 12.5



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking at buying one.....any comments weaknesses to look more closely at or mod''s people have done?
Thanks
Neil


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Neil:

We are in our third season with a ''91 Jeanneau Voyage 12.5. We are finding the boat to be very comfortable from an accomodation standpoint for our family of five because of the three stateroom layout. Fit and finish down below is better than most production boats with plenty of quality veneer (no gelcoat surfaces except in the heads). Light and ventilation is great due to the abundance of opening ports (11) and hatches (5). We have no deck leaks. The wiring is done well: organized, supported and marked. Mechanically, our Yanmar has been excellent and we can motor at 7.5 knots. Topside, fittings and hardware are good quality. The cockpit is very accommodating because of how much beam is carried aft. It drains well because of the huge scuppers provided. The built in swim platform is a great asset for families. Visibility forward from the large dia. helm is very good, even with a dodger fitted. The steering system is excellent (rack and pinion versus cable and quadrant) and has very positive feel. Structurally, the Kevlar reinforced hull is very solid, yet preserves weight. We have no evidence of blisters, even after stripping the bottom last winter.

As far as sailing capability, this is where some compromise occurs. The in-mast main furling is a great convenience, but the loose footed main and lack of battens makes the sail less efficient. This will be particularly noticeable close hauled in lighter air, where pointing ability is reduced. Also, the bigger mast section required to house the furling adds more weight aloft, reducing the boat''s stiffness. The wide hull sections (the beam is 13''-3") create a fairly flat underbody forward, which makes the boat prone to pounding in a head sea. If sailing on a reach or run, however, the boat does quite well. On one 50 mile leg last year on Lake Michigan, the apparent wind was 60 degrees at 25 knots, and we were doing 8 .3 knots in 6 foot seas and the boat loved it.

On the whole, we are very pleased with the boat, but if one wanted high performance, you may be somewhat disappointed. For a coastal and occasional offshore cruiser, however, we think it''s a great boat.


----------

